# Help



## Judiesmile (Aug 26, 2013)

Can anyone give me advice on how to go about learning Italian and how they went about starting. I moved here to live with my Italian partner 3 months ago and am mostly housebound at the moment and no chance of finding work until i've got a basic grip of the language. We are going to find me lessons soon but can anyone advise me how they started from scratch, and things i can do at no cost to learn(no job=no spare cash)at home ????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Google is your friend... just google on line Italian lessons lots of help out there, go on line to the BBC as they also give lessons.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know which region you're in but it likely offers classes for foreigners. I think they're either free or pretty close to it.

Other then that get involved. Check if there is something you can volunteer for . 

Ask your neighbors if they have kids that want to do english/Italian conversations. You help them with English they'll help with your Italian.

Watch TV.


----------



## Judiesmile (Aug 26, 2013)

NickZ said:


> I don't know which region you're in but it likely offers classes for foreigners. I think they're either free or pretty close to it.
> 
> Other then that get involved. Check if there is something you can volunteer for .
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick. I am trying all that. Have been giving English lessons to 2 students but im not getting the help back. Im not brave enough to get too far away from home yet, and only have a bike. Its early days i know but feels isolating some times.


----------



## Judiesmile (Aug 26, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Google is your friend... just google on line Italian lessons lots of help out there, go on line to the BBC as they also give lessons.


Thankyou for your reply. I did google at first was so daunted by it all. maybe now after 3 months i know more and can pick something up. I watch the quiz programme at dinner time and films in English with Italian subtitles or visa versa. Just seems a slow learning process when the language is your gate way to people and work.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I couldn't find Italian language classes in Predappio, but there are some in Forlì which you can get to via a local bus (it appears). Check here for more information (in Italian).


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I've looked at a lot of the free sites; this one strikes me as one of the very good ones: Duolingo | Learn Spanish, French, German, Portuguese, Italian and English for free

Also, English to French, Italian, German & Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com can be extremely helpful, both the dictionary cross-reference, the verb conjugation tool, and the forums.

Do you use a smartphone? If so, iPhone or Android? There are many useful free or nearly-free apps which can be very handy in a pinch.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way, have you inquired at your comune's offices? Many comuni - even small ones - offer some form of free integration services which include language schooling.


----------

